# Pflanzen abschneiden ?



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)

Hallo alle,

ich möchte jetzt so langsam mein Laubnetz über den Teich spannen - allerdings sind da ein paar hohe Stängel (__ Binsen) im Weg. Auch einige __ Lilien strecken ihre Blätter noch weit übers Wasser raus. Kann ich die einfach abschneiden ? Oder geht dann was kaputt ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Uwe,
die __ Binsen würde ich nicht abschneiden,da sie ihre Stengel auch über Winter und auch im Sommer....immer behalten.
Die __ Lilien kannst du abschneiden,wie wärs,wenn du einen oder mehrere Wasserbälle uf das Wasser legst,und damit das Netz stützt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Uwe,

solange die Blätter noch grün oder jedenfalls nicht total verwelkt sind, zieht die Pflanze noch Energie heraus und speichert sie. Da steckst Du natürlich in einem Dilemma, denn was ab ist, kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Entweder also, Du schneidest ab - oder spannst das Netz über die Pflanzen, egal, wenn das Laub dabei geknickt wird. Da das Netz ja nach ein paar Wochen wieder herunter kann, schneidest Du das welke Laub eben später ab.

Mit den __ Binsen bin ich, ehrlich gesagt, auch eher radikal. Sollen sie jetzt knicken - im Frühjahr werden sie abgeschnitten und treiben wieder aus.

Es ist also ziemlich egal, was Du tust - es ist in jedem Falle falsch   . Unter mindestens einem Aspekt jedenfalls. Ich empfehle das nicht oft: Verfahre nach Gusto !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Habe zwar keine Binse im weg, dafür aber eine 1,5m hohe Seesimse (Scirpus lacustris) Die soll wohl bis zu 3m hoch werden. Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich die abschneiden soll ?  Ich glaube irgend wo mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Röhrichtpflanzen (auch z.B. die Rohrbomben) erst im Frühjahr abgeschnitten werden sollten, weil diese zur Entlüftung des Teiches mit beitragen (Faulgase usw.) 

Ist da was dran ? - Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Uwe,
m.E. erleiden die Pflanzen keinen grossen Schaden, sie werden sich im Frühjahr wieder erholen. Wenn du sie ca. 10 - 20 cm über Wasserspiegel abschneidest, hast du auch noch etwas für die (vielfach überschätzte) "Teichbelüftung" übriggelassen. Viel Nährstoffe werden sie jetzt auch nicht mehr speichern. Das mag bei Stefan in Toulouse (NEID !!) vielleicht anders sein, bei uns läuft da nicht mehr viel.
Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Tulpe,

keine Panik vor Deiner Seesimse. Drei Meter erreicht sie nur wenn man auch ihre Länge unter Wasser mitzählt. Eineinhalb Meter unter Wasser und noch einmal so viel über Wasser gibt dann die drei Meter.

Im Herbst abschneiden würde ich nicht. Zum einen können durch die Schnittstellen Feuchtigkeit und Wasser ins Rhizom eindringen und die Pflanze schädigen. Zum andern taut das Eis immer als erstes um die eingefrorenen Stengel herum. So entstehen Löcher durch die Faulgase aus dem Teich entweichen können. Sobald sich nämlich Schlamm auf dem Teichgrund gebildet hat, entsteht dort unten auch Methan. __ Frösche überwintern teilweise in diesem Schlamm und wenn es sehr lange friert und das Methan nicht abziehen kann, dann kommt es zu einem Massensterben der Frösche. Wenn die Eisdecke von Halmen durchzogen ist, dann steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß Löcher entstehen und doch ein Teil des Methans entweichen kann. Zum Rückschneiden ist dann im März immer noch Zeit genug.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Werner,
man lernt nie aus. Das mit dem Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit an den Schnittstellen, ist echt ein Argument. Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. 
Danke !! Ich persönlich schneide immer im Februar ab. Da ist der Teich noch zugefroren und ich komme übers Eis besser und bequemer an die Pflanzen.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

Was kann man eigentlich noch für die Teichentlüftung tun, wenns die Pflanzenstengel nicht bringen ?

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

hallo tulpe,

ganz einfach in geringer tiefe einen sprudler einbringen - schlauch aber isilieren - damit sparst du dir auch einen eisfreihalter. eine offene stelle im teich reicht aus.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag bei Stefan in Toulouse (NEID !!) vielleicht anders sein...



Statt grosser Beschreibungen ein paar Fotos.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

hallo stefan,

manchmal hasse ich dich !!!  

und ich versuche verzweifelt beim fliesenlegen keinen frostschock zu bekommen  :cry:   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

habt ihr ein Atomkraftwerk in der Nähe, dann könnte ich verstehen warum deine Oliven wie dicke Pflaumen aussehen. Warum? Weil die Fische rundum das Atomkraftwerk von Cattenom auch grösser werden als sonstwo :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Roland,

wie soll man anders eine __ Olive aufnehmen als per Nahaufnahme ? Keine Sorge: Die Blättchen rücken die Grösse wieder ins rechte Licht   . War übrigens kein so dolles Jahr für die Oliven: War selbst für die zu heiss und zu trocken. Bei meinen zwei Bäumen und zwei Sträuchern sind Oliven selbst in guten Jahren mehr Zierde als Nutzpflanzen.

Unsere Nachttemperaturen sind noch ziemlich weit von Frost entfernt: Minimal 11 Grad heute nacht. Allerdings macht uns starker Wind zu schaffen, der kaum einmal einen Tag lang Pause macht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

hallo zusammen

erstaunlich was bei mir trotz frost in den vergangenen nächten immer noch blüht und sogar noch badet.

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Mensch Stefan!!!!!!!!
Musst du mich so neidisch machen????
warte mal ab,ich habe mit aus dem Südtirolurlaub Feigenstecklinge mitgeklaut!!!
Wenn die erstmal wachsen!!!!!!!!  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 


Dafür habe ich meinen Ersten __ Wein geerntet!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

* Wein geerntet*

Hi Stefan,

die Sorte mußt du mir unbedingt nennen, denn ich kann bei mir in Schöneck/Hessen immer nur Trauben ernten- mit Wein ernten wäre mir viel Arbeit erspart!! lol
 
Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

hallo hos,

seid ihr in hessen noch so rückständig - in unseren wingert (weinbergen)in der pfalz wachsen an den reben schon die fertigen weinflaschen - beim herbsten nehmen wir nur noch die flaschen ab und setzen den korken drauf ..........    :razz: 

sag jetzt aber bloß nich du möchtest ein steckling von meinen reben   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

* Wein*

...und der Schutzheilige der Weinbauern heißt:

 Panscha Lama  

...aber seid ihr nicht bei Hengstenberg Weinessig angeschlossen?

HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

hallo hos,

jetzt im ernst - wir machen nur für den hausgebrauch den puren naturwein (ca. 800l)- herbsten mit dem messer - raustragen mit der hotte auf dem rücken - gemahlen mit einer handbetätigten mühle und auch von hand gepresst - dann ohne jegliche zusätze ins holzfass - und was dann nach dem gähren rauskommt nennt mein vater mit 86jahren naturwein und der muß vernichtet werden übers jahr - wobei dieses jahr die lese dürftig war - da muß er vermütlich im sommer 2004 einwenig sparen mit seinem konsum   (und was den essig betrifft - in manchem jahr suche auch ich den unterschioed zwischen vaters __ wein und dem anderen genannten produkt) :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------

